# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  گفتگو درباره بهینه سازی دیتابیس فروشگاه

## r4hgozar

سلام دوستان.
من داشتم واسه خودم بصورت آزمایشی دوباره دیتابیش فروشگاه رو پیاده سازی می کردم.
سوالاتی واسم پیش اومد که دوس داشتم دربارش بحث بشه.
1- آیا بهتره من برای جدول محصولات بیام و 3 تا تیبل بسازم به شرح زیر.
1- جدول نام محصول
2- جدول خواص محصول
3- جدول عکس های محصول
یا اینکه نه همه اینها در یک جا باشه

2- سوال بعدی این بود که خودم نتونستم به نتیجه خوبی برسم با خودم  :لبخند گشاده!:  این بود که چطوری بخش تخفیف برای هر محصول رو بسازم
نتیجه خودم این بود که برای هر محصول 2 تا قیمت بزارم

3- بخش پیشنهاد ویژه چطور پیاده میشه --- نتیجه خودم این بود که یک تیبل مخصوص این بسازم.


4- بخش بسته های ترکیبی تخفیف -- این رو هنوز خودم نتیجه گیری نکردم که ایا آیدی محصولات سیو بشه و نمایش داده بشه و یا اینکه جدا گانه یک محصول وارد بشه و قیمت بخوده.



من منظورم از بهینگی فقط وارد کردن اطلاعات نیست. وقتی من بخوام به عنوان مثال در جدول بسته های ترکیبی یا همون پکیج ها تخفیف ویژه بیام و چند محصول رو با ایدیشون وارد کنم برای واکشی اطلاعات و نمایش اون مجبورم یک ویو مدل بسازم و چند کوئری بزنم اما در حالت عادی اگه یک تیبل باشه درسته کار مدیر او ن نرم افزار بیشترمیشه واسه وارد کردن اطلاعات اما به نظر من perofermence کار بهتر در میاد. چون یا یه کوئری ساده میشه انجامش داد.



ممنون میشم دوستان و اساتید نظر بدن.

موفق باشید

----------

